# YCB duck call



## goosetamer (Aug 2, 2015)

Gotta love some YCB! YCB with Ivory acrylic cap and Toneboard and hand Stippled brass band.
Thanks for looking!
Levi

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 2, 2015)

That's Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Beauty in the wood. Nice call to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 2, 2015)

Thats a beauty ! Lots of nice figure in it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 2, 2015)

Yowser, that is sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 2, 2015)

Sharp looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

